# Tiny Angel clothing and burial pouches..



## Floralaura

Hi, I am a rep for a organisation who donates tiny knitted clothing and burial pouches, hats and teddies to hospitals over the UK. Currently I have a Lady who knitting me some bits and I have asked if I can keep hold of some and she has agreed. 
Not all hospitals have clothing for small Angels and quite often to buy small enough items is very expensive.. I hate to think of anyone on BnB having nothing for their Angel. So if you are in need of clothing then please let me know and I can send you something. There's no charge at all for items.. :flower:


----------



## mhazzab

this is very kind of you...I have started knitting myself, to help make clothes for tiny angels, after my experience of struggling to find something to fit my daughters.

:hugs: xx


----------



## mpg1502

Floralaura said:


> Hi, I am a rep for a organisation who donates tiny knitted clothing and burial pouches, hats and teddies to hospitals over the UK. Currently I have a Lady who knitting me some bits and I have asked if I can keep hold of some and she has agreed.
> Not all hospitals have clothing for small Angels and quite often to buy small enough items is very expensive.. I hate to think of anyone on BnB having nothing for their Angel. So if you are in need of clothing then please let me know and I can send you something. There's no charge at all for items.. :flower:


Floralaura, what a lovely, kind and thoughtful thing to do. It must be so comforting for someone to have something hand made with love to dress their little angels in to go on their way to heaven. I truly think it is a wonderful thing that you're doing. Does your organisation accept donations? I have a pile of brand new unworn tiny baby things that I am lucky I did not need to use (I went into labour at 23 weeks but luckily held on and our daughter stayed in till 38 weeks). My husband and I would like to help in any way we can, would you email me to let me know? 

Thank you Floralaura, the world needs more people like you! xxx


----------



## Floralaura

mpg1502 said:


> Floralaura said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I am a rep for a organisation who donates tiny knitted clothing and burial pouches, hats and teddies to hospitals over the UK. Currently I have a Lady who knitting me some bits and I have asked if I can keep hold of some and she has agreed.
> Not all hospitals have clothing for small Angels and quite often to buy small enough items is very expensive.. I hate to think of anyone on BnB having nothing for their Angel. So if you are in need of clothing then please let me know and I can send you something. There's no charge at all for items.. :flower:
> 
> 
> Floralaura, what a lovely, kind and thoughtful thing to do. It must be so comforting for someone to have something hand made with love to dress their little angels in to go on their way to heaven. I truly think it is a wonderful thing that you're doing. Does your organisation accept donations? I have a pile of brand new unworn tiny baby things that I am lucky I did not need to use (I went into labour at 23 weeks but luckily held on and our daughter stayed in till 38 weeks). My husband and I would like to help in any way we can, would you email me to let me know?
> 
> Thank you Floralaura, the world needs more people like you! xxxClick to expand...

Thank you :flower: All items are gratefully received by Lisasstars..wool, clothing, teddies, cameras etc. If you would like to donate them you are very welcome to send to me and I can either gift them to the hospital and funeral directors I am covering/I can pass on to others for their hospitals if they are in need of items to gift. Or you could just take them to your local hospital and gift them to the maternity unit as I know some like to support their local hospital where they have given birth themselves. Either way you will be doing a lovely thing for a family who will come to need those clothes..x :flower:


----------



## collie_crazy

Lisa's stars is such a wonderful organisation (built on sad foundations) but does so much good work. I wish I had known about it before we lost Emily - she was buried naked and that fact haunts me to this day. 

Afterwards though I stumbled on Lisas stars and contacted my local rep to let them know that even though my maternity hospital was listed as being covered they told me they had nothing suitable. They had actually declined an offer of clothing from my local rep the month before! So we had whip around from local knitters and the rep delivered a huge package to my hospital in memory of Emily :flower: I was going to deliver it but found it too hard to in the end. The items were absolutely beautiful and I was overwhelmed by the support from Lisa's Stars and their knitters. 

Ok so I blabbed on a bit but just wanted to say thanks for thinking of BnB and for supporting Lisas Stars :hugs:

The beautiful package that was delivered in memory of Emily -


----------



## Andypanda6570

:cry::cry::cry::cry: what a beautiful and generous post, that is so sweet. Thank you for doing this.. XOXOXO:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

That photo made me cry. Wish we'd had one of those pouches for missy. Isabella was buried wrapped in a little taggie blankie. What a wonderful cause xxxxx


----------



## Bride2b

Floralaura said:


> Hi, I am a rep for a organisation who donates tiny knitted clothing and burial pouches, hats and teddies to hospitals over the UK. Currently I have a Lady who knitting me some bits and I have asked if I can keep hold of some and she has agreed.
> Not all hospitals have clothing for small Angels and quite often to buy small enough items is very expensive.. I hate to think of anyone on BnB having nothing for their Angel. So if you are in need of clothing then please let me know and I can send you something. There's no charge at all for items.. :flower:

Could you PM me, I lost my little boy on Monday night, I didnt know such a thing exists. I dont know when the funeral will be sometime next week I assume, but if we could have something it would be lovely.:cry:


----------



## Floralaura

Bride2b said:


> Floralaura said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I am a rep for a organisation who donates tiny knitted clothing and burial pouches, hats and teddies to hospitals over the UK. Currently I have a Lady who knitting me some bits and I have asked if I can keep hold of some and she has agreed.
> Not all hospitals have clothing for small Angels and quite often to buy small enough items is very expensive.. I hate to think of anyone on BnB having nothing for their Angel. So if you are in need of clothing then please let me know and I can send you something. There's no charge at all for items.. :flower:
> 
> Could you PM me, I lost my little boy on Monday night, I didnt know such a thing exists. I dont know when the funeral will be sometime next week I assume, but if we could have something it would be lovely.:cry:Click to expand...

I am so sorry for your loss, your Little Boy is in my thoughts..as are you. I have a burial gown and a knitted Angel pocket in blue and a hat, blanket and teddy that can be sent to you via a Lady who has made them..you can choose what to use and what to keep then..I shall PM you now..xx :flower:


----------



## DueSeptember

*That is so sweet...My Hospital has someone who makes blankets and clothes for Babies she made a Box, blanket, hat, dress for Maya  it was cute *


----------



## katie21188

wow what a beautiful person you are :hugs:


----------



## kayleigh89

Floralaura said:


> Hi, I am a rep for a organisation who donates tiny knitted clothing and burial pouches, hats and teddies to hospitals over the UK. Currently I have a Lady who knitting me some bits and I have asked if I can keep hold of some and she has agreed.
> Not all hospitals have clothing for small Angels and quite often to buy small enough items is very expensive.. I hate to think of anyone on BnB having nothing for their Angel. So if you are in need of clothing then please let me know and I can send you something. There's no charge at all for items.. :flower:

Hiya hunni :flower:

I know this may sound very cheeky but when my Angel got buried i wanted his wooly hat but i never got round to having it :(

I just wondered if you would send me one?

xxxx Thanks xxxx


----------



## mhazzab

kayleigh89 said:


> Floralaura said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I am a rep for a organisation who donates tiny knitted clothing and burial pouches, hats and teddies to hospitals over the UK. Currently I have a Lady who knitting me some bits and I have asked if I can keep hold of some and she has agreed.
> Not all hospitals have clothing for small Angels and quite often to buy small enough items is very expensive.. I hate to think of anyone on BnB having nothing for their Angel. So if you are in need of clothing then please let me know and I can send you something. There's no charge at all for items.. :flower:
> 
> Hiya hunni :flower:
> 
> I know this may sound very cheeky but when my Angel got buried i wanted his wooly hat but i never got round to having it :(
> 
> I just wondered if you would send me one?
> 
> xxxx Thanks xxxxClick to expand...

Hiya, if floralaura doesn't have one to give you, I will knit you one if you want, they don't take long to do xx


----------



## kayleigh89

mhazzab said:


> kayleigh89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floralaura said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I am a rep for a organisation who donates tiny knitted clothing and burial pouches, hats and teddies to hospitals over the UK. Currently I have a Lady who knitting me some bits and I have asked if I can keep hold of some and she has agreed.
> Not all hospitals have clothing for small Angels and quite often to buy small enough items is very expensive.. I hate to think of anyone on BnB having nothing for their Angel. So if you are in need of clothing then please let me know and I can send you something. There's no charge at all for items.. :flower:
> 
> Hiya hunni :flower:
> 
> I know this may sound very cheeky but when my Angel got buried i wanted his wooly hat but i never got round to having it :(
> 
> I just wondered if you would send me one?
> 
> xxxx Thanks xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hiya, if floralaura doesn't have one to give you, I will knit you one if you want, they don't take long to do xxClick to expand...

Awww hunni that would be so kind of you :flower: xxx


----------



## peanut08

What a lovely person you are to give such thoughtful gift to mummies, makes me want to knit but i am rubbish but after reading this i will get my wool out and try again.


----------



## mhazzab

kayleigh89 said:


> mhazzab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kayleigh89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floralaura said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I am a rep for a organisation who donates tiny knitted clothing and burial pouches, hats and teddies to hospitals over the UK. Currently I have a Lady who knitting me some bits and I have asked if I can keep hold of some and she has agreed.
> Not all hospitals have clothing for small Angels and quite often to buy small enough items is very expensive.. I hate to think of anyone on BnB having nothing for their Angel. So if you are in need of clothing then please let me know and I can send you something. There's no charge at all for items.. :flower:
> 
> Hiya hunni :flower:
> 
> I know this may sound very cheeky but when my Angel got buried i wanted his wooly hat but i never got round to having it :(
> 
> I just wondered if you would send me one?
> 
> xxxx Thanks xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hiya, if floralaura doesn't have one to give you, I will knit you one if you want, they don't take long to do xxClick to expand...
> 
> Awww hunni that would be so kind of you :flower: xxxClick to expand...

I will PM you tomorrow xx


----------



## Floralaura

mhazzab said:


> kayleigh89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mhazzab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kayleigh89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floralaura said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I am a rep for a organisation who donates tiny knitted clothing and burial pouches, hats and teddies to hospitals over the UK. Currently I have a Lady who knitting me some bits and I have asked if I can keep hold of some and she has agreed.
> Not all hospitals have clothing for small Angels and quite often to buy small enough items is very expensive.. I hate to think of anyone on BnB having nothing for their Angel. So if you are in need of clothing then please let me know and I can send you something. There's no charge at all for items.. :flower:
> 
> Hiya hunni :flower:
> 
> I know this may sound very cheeky but when my Angel got buried i wanted his wooly hat but i never got round to having it :(
> 
> I just wondered if you would send me one?
> 
> xxxx Thanks xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hiya, if floralaura doesn't have one to give you, I will knit you one if you want, they don't take long to do xxClick to expand...
> 
> Awww hunni that would be so kind of you :flower: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I will PM you tomorrow xxClick to expand...

Hi, really sorry I have only just seen this as I have moved house yesterday so rather disorganised. Very glad you will be getting a little hat though..x :flower:


----------



## mhazzab

Floralaura said:


> mhazzab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kayleigh89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mhazzab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kayleigh89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floralaura said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I am a rep for a organisation who donates tiny knitted clothing and burial pouches, hats and teddies to hospitals over the UK. Currently I have a Lady who knitting me some bits and I have asked if I can keep hold of some and she has agreed.
> Not all hospitals have clothing for small Angels and quite often to buy small enough items is very expensive.. I hate to think of anyone on BnB having nothing for their Angel. So if you are in need of clothing then please let me know and I can send you something. There's no charge at all for items.. :flower:
> 
> Hiya hunni :flower:
> 
> I know this may sound very cheeky but when my Angel got buried i wanted his wooly hat but i never got round to having it :(
> 
> I just wondered if you would send me one?
> 
> xxxx Thanks xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hiya, if floralaura doesn't have one to give you, I will knit you one if you want, they don't take long to do xxClick to expand...
> 
> Awww hunni that would be so kind of you :flower: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I will PM you tomorrow xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi, really sorry I have only just seen this as I have moved house yesterday so rather disorganised. Very glad you will be getting a little hat though..x :flower:Click to expand...

I just moved too, hard work isn't it!

I hope you don't mind me offering, I thought maybe you could save yours for the new angels as sadly they will always be needed and I will make one specially for Brayden x


----------



## Andypanda6570

mhazzab said:


> Floralaura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mhazzab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kayleigh89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mhazzab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kayleigh89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floralaura said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I am a rep for a organisation who donates tiny knitted clothing and burial pouches, hats and teddies to hospitals over the UK. Currently I have a Lady who knitting me some bits and I have asked if I can keep hold of some and she has agreed.
> Not all hospitals have clothing for small Angels and quite often to buy small enough items is very expensive.. I hate to think of anyone on BnB having nothing for their Angel. So if you are in need of clothing then please let me know and I can send you something. There's no charge at all for items.. :flower:
> 
> Hiya hunni :flower:
> 
> I know this may sound very cheeky but when my Angel got buried i wanted his wooly hat but i never got round to having it :(
> 
> I just wondered if you would send me one?
> 
> xxxx Thanks xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hiya, if floralaura doesn't have one to give you, I will knit you one if you want, they don't take long to do xxClick to expand...
> 
> Awww hunni that would be so kind of you :flower: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I will PM you tomorrow xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi, really sorry I have only just seen this as I have moved house yesterday so rather disorganised. Very glad you will be getting a little hat though..x :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I just moved too, hard work isn't it!
> 
> I hope you don't mind me offering, I thought maybe you could save yours for the new angels as sadly they will always be needed and I will make one specially for Brayden xClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Your such a sweetheart,,XOXOXO


----------



## Floralaura

mhazzab said:


> Floralaura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mhazzab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kayleigh89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mhazzab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kayleigh89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floralaura said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I am a rep for a organisation who donates tiny knitted clothing and burial pouches, hats and teddies to hospitals over the UK. Currently I have a Lady who knitting me some bits and I have asked if I can keep hold of some and she has agreed.
> Not all hospitals have clothing for small Angels and quite often to buy small enough items is very expensive.. I hate to think of anyone on BnB having nothing for their Angel. So if you are in need of clothing then please let me know and I can send you something. There's no charge at all for items.. :flower:
> 
> Hiya hunni :flower:
> 
> I know this may sound very cheeky but when my Angel got buried i wanted his wooly hat but i never got round to having it :(
> 
> I just wondered if you would send me one?
> 
> xxxx Thanks xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hiya, if floralaura doesn't have one to give you, I will knit you one if you want, they don't take long to do xxClick to expand...
> 
> Awww hunni that would be so kind of you :flower: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I will PM you tomorrow xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi, really sorry I have only just seen this as I have moved house yesterday so rather disorganised. Very glad you will be getting a little hat though..x :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I just moved too, hard work isn't it!
> 
> I hope you don't mind me offering, I thought maybe you could save yours for the new angels as sadly they will always be needed and I will make one specially for Brayden xClick to expand...

Oh Gosh I dont mind at all..just glad that you could help! When we send out Angel packages we usually duplicate some items (like hats) so that Mum can keep one too..so always have 'spares' as such..but with me moving, not seeing this and having all my bits packed up still its lovely that you could help..x x


----------



## Andypanda6570

Floralaura said:


> mhazzab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floralaura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mhazzab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kayleigh89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mhazzab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kayleigh89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floralaura said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I am a rep for a organisation who donates tiny knitted clothing and burial pouches, hats and teddies to hospitals over the UK. Currently I have a Lady who knitting me some bits and I have asked if I can keep hold of some and she has agreed.
> Not all hospitals have clothing for small Angels and quite often to buy small enough items is very expensive.. I hate to think of anyone on BnB having nothing for their Angel. So if you are in need of clothing then please let me know and I can send you something. There's no charge at all for items.. :flower:
> 
> Hiya hunni :flower:
> 
> I know this may sound very cheeky but when my Angel got buried i wanted his wooly hat but i never got round to having it :(
> 
> I just wondered if you would send me one?
> 
> xxxx Thanks xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hiya, if floralaura doesn't have one to give you, I will knit you one if you want, they don't take long to do xxClick to expand...
> 
> Awww hunni that would be so kind of you :flower: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I will PM you tomorrow xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi, really sorry I have only just seen this as I have moved house yesterday so rather disorganised. Very glad you will be getting a little hat though..x :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I just moved too, hard work isn't it!
> 
> I hope you don't mind me offering, I thought maybe you could save yours for the new angels as sadly they will always be needed and I will make one specially for Brayden xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh Gosh I dont mind at all..just glad that you could help! When we send out Angel packages we usually duplicate some items (like hats) so that Mum can keep one too..so always have 'spares' as such..but with me moving, not seeing this and having all my bits packed up still its lovely that you could help..x xClick to expand...

What you do is amazing and inspiring :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------

